# biopsy intra-abdominal/iliac lymph node



## sbetts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,
If this was an open bx would it be coded 38500? If done laparoscopically how would it be coded? I only see code 38570 for a lap bx but that is for a retroperitoneal lymph node.

thanks,
Shena Betts, CPC


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Use unlisted code and fee 20% more then the open code




sbetts said:


> Hi,
> If this was an open bx would it be coded 38500? If done laparoscopically how would it be coded? I only see code 38570 for a lap bx but that is for a retroperitoneal lymph node.
> 
> thanks,
> Shena Betts, CPC


----------



## sbetts (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for your reply. Somebody else suggested 49321. It's not in the lymph node section of CPT but I guess that code would probably work too.


----------



## bsegawa (Jun 19, 2018)

*Lymph Node Bx*

49321 is the Laparoscopic procedure, Open codes are in the 385xx section


----------

